# Forum > FPS > Team Fortress 2 > [Tool] Team Fortress 2 C.E AimBot ESP 2D Radar Crosshair

## rpegio224

Team Fortress 2|AimBot|ESP|2D Radar|Crosshair
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y2yn6NA72Zs
AimBot:
Player (Display name, distance, health)Bullet Drop CorrectionMovement PredictionFrame CompensationAim point(red crosshair where the aimbot is aiming, along with target name)Auto-Switch Target ToggleConfigurable Aim Angle(limits the aimbots aim vectors)Configurable Prediction LimitCritical Distance(targets within this distance take priority over others)Smart Target SelectionVisibility Checks (choose to aim at visible only or all targets)

ESP:
Player (Display name, distance, health, weapon)Zombie (Display name, distance, health)Vehicle (Display name, distance, health)Tent (Display name, distance)Weapon (Display name, distance)Animal (Display name, distance)
Boxes: 
Player BoxesCustom Health BarConfigurable for Team and/or Enemy

MISC:
Speedhack, configurable hotkey and speedSpin HackAnti-Spawn ProtectionName StealerBunnyHopsv_cheats bypasssv_consistency bypasssv_pure bypass

Object ESP:
Ammo kitsMedic kitsAir/Land VehiclesAntiAir Vehicles

Boxes (2D and 3D): 
Player BoxesConfigurable for Team and/or Enemy

2D Radar:
Show players/zombies/items/animalsShow entity movement directionConfigurable ColorsConfigurable Zoom/Scale FactorConfigurable Position
Profile System:
Save SettingsLoad SettingsDelete SettingsAuto-Load Settings
Auto:
Auto Fire, will auto fire when the aimbot acquires a target!
Removals:
NoRecoilNoSpread, all bullets hit the same pointNoReload; all guns are machine guns!

Warnings:
Proximity AlertConfigurable DistanceAiming At Your WarningsConfigurable for Visible / NotVisible Targets

Shitlists: 
Friends List, add friendly players to this list to not aim at themHit List, add friendly players to this list to kill them!


Punkbuster Secure: 
Memory Scan BypassScreenshot Bypass
Download:


```
http://www33.zippyshare.com/v/93lWNqC5/file.html
```

Virus Scan:


```
https://www.virustotal.com/el/file/0afe50ebdce12305551a91a977f6056e51903e156c251a6746ec1a47cbe016b0/analysis/1446397605/
```

----------


## jimmyamd

DO NOT DOWNLOAD

also he is now banned which gives you more of a reason not to download.

----------


## sed-

he has 2 more threads without warnings with same virus  :Wink:

----------

